# مشروعي Rapid Prototyping 3D printer أرجو المساعدة



## eng_hassan (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشروعي Rapid Prototyping 3D printer 

هذا فيديو مبسط عن الماكينة وعملها
http://www.engvideo.net/play.php?vid=85

الحمد لله جمعت معلومات وفيرة عن المشروع ولكن يقابلني بعض المشاكل فهل من أحد قام بعمل أي مشروع Rapid Prototyping ؟؟؟


----------



## اسامهسام (16 مايو 2010)

منين اجيبلك مدكلي هي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله

وفقك الله واعانك على هذا المشروع

وأنا في الخدمه


----------



## ksmksam (16 مايو 2010)

انا مستعد اساعدك بقدر ما استطييع
هل حددت البرنامج المستخدم للرسم مثل شmastercam
وبرنامج التنفيذ مثل mach3
وهذي عبارة عن ماكنة 4axis cnc


----------



## ksmksam (16 مايو 2010)

واذا عندك مشاكل اذكرها 
ممكن احد يساعدك


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (22 مايو 2010)

الموضوع هائل اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (22 مايو 2010)

الباش مهندس عمل الموضوع بتاع المشروع وخلع فص ملح وذاب 

انت فين يا باشا


----------



## ksmksam (22 مايو 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> الباش مهندس عمل الموضوع بتاع المشروع وخلع فص ملح وذاب
> 
> انت فين يا باشا



كلهم زي هيك


----------



## Amrota (3 نوفمبر 2014)

https://egypt.dubizzle.com/ar/cairo...9M2QrcHJpbnRlciZpc19zZWFyY2g9VHJ1ZSZwYWdlPTE=


----------

